# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Sm5-lähijunakaluston lisähankinnan valmistelu

## vristo

Seuraavan HSL-hallituksen kokouksen (10.6) asialistan yksi aiheista on seuraava:

SM5-LÄHIJUNAKALUSTON LISÄHANKINNAN VALMISTELU

http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/kokous/2014365-4.HTM

----------


## Piirka

Tuossa esityslistaprujussa mainitaan, että tilaus pitäisi tehdä tulevana syksynä, jotta kaluston saadaan vastaanotettua viimeistään kesäkuussa 2017. Syyksi merkitään tiukentuvat kansainväliset TSI-normit, joiden myötä junat pitää suunnitella osin uusiksi. Millä tavalla nämä tulevat normit eroavat nykynormeista?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Jos päädytään jostain syystä saneeraamaan vanhat Sm2 -junat uusien Sm5 junien tilaamisen sijaan, nin niille, sekä radoille pitäisi tehdä seuraavat toimenpiteet, että esteettömyys voidaan toteuttaa ja liikennöintiä hoitaa metromaiseen tapaan kuten kaupunkiradoila kuuluu:

- Sm2:sia käytettäisiin pelkästään rantaradan niillä linjoilla jotka käyttävät nykyisiä kaukojunaraiteita eli ei A:ta
- Ovien portaat poistetaan 
- Rantaradan asemalaiturit joilla nämä junat pysähtyvät korotetaan junan lattian korkeudelle.  Laitureiden korotus voitaisiin tehdä ontelobetonielementeistä tai puusta niin että rakentaminen ja purkaminen olisi helppoa ja nopeaa, koska se toteutettaisiin tilapäisratkaisuna kunnes joko tilataan matalalattiajunia lisää, viimeistään kun rakennetan Espoon keskukseen asti kaupunkiradalle omat raiteet tai Pisara-rata
- IC-junille varataan eri raiteet kuin lähiliikenteen Sm2-junille Helsingin päärautatieasemalla, Pasilassa, Espoossa, Kirkkonummella ja Karjaalla tai jos pysähtymisraiteet ovat yhteiset kuten ne varmaan olisivat esim Espoossa ja kirkkonummella, ne jaettaisiin kahteen osaan jossa osa laiturista on korkeampi Sm2 -junia varten ja toinen osa matalampi IC-junia varten. 
- Junien saneerauksen yhteydessä niihin asennettaisiin myös ilmastointi ja melua pyritään vaimentamaan

Tämä siis ei ole vitsi vaan vakava ehdotus, koska jos kaikki nykyiset Sm5-junat siirrretään kehäradalle + pääradalle eikä em muutoksia toteuteta niin rantataradan leppävaaran länsipuolen palvelutaso tippuu 1980-luvun tasolle. Jos laskettu säästö uusien Sm5-junien tilaamiseen verrattuna olisi 4 miljoonaa vuodessa, niin 10 vuoden käyttöajalla voitaisiin varmaan säästöä halvemalla toteuttaa juniin ja asemalaitureihin em muutokset. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

Mihin ajattelit mahduttaa Pasilassa ne ylimääräiset laituriraiteet?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mihin ajattelit mahduttaa Pasilassa ne ylimääräiset laituriraiteet?


Rantaradan kaukojunat voisivat käyttää nykyistä raidetta 5b tai sitten jotain uutta raidetta, joita aiotaan joka tapauksessa rakentaa lähitulevaisuudessa.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Linjalla ilmeneviä peruutuksiin ja myöhästymisiin johtavia ongelmia esiintyy vanhoilla junilla jopa kymmenkertaisesti enemmän.


Sm2:n peruskorjaus olisi aika hullua. Nuo romut ovat talvella lumituiskussa aina rikki ja korkealattiainen kalusto on liikennöinnin kannalta epäkäytännöllistä. Uskoisin myös Sm2:n ylläpito- ja korjauskulujen olevan korkeammat, koska yleensä epäluotettavaa kalustoa pitää myös huoltaa enemmän.

----------


## tlajunen

> Rantaradan kaukojunat voisivat käyttää nykyistä raidetta 5b tai sitten jotain uutta raidetta, joita aiotaan joka tapauksessa rakentaa lähitulevaisuudessa.
> 
> t. Rainer


Sinne rakennetaan yksi uusi raide, jonka jälkeen 5B otetaan neljänneksi laituriraiteeksi Pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteille. Tämän jälkeen lisäraiteita ei sinne mahdu. Rantaradan kaukojunilla ei siis jatkossakaan ole oikein muuta vaihtoehtoa, kun käyttää rantaradan kaukoliikenneraiteiden kahta laituriraidetta, samaa mitä S-, U-, E- ja Y-junatkin joutuvat käyttämään.

----------


## aulis

> Jos päädytään jostain syystä saneeraamaan vanhat Sm2 -junat uusien Sm5 junien tilaamisen sijaan, nin niille, sekä radoille pitäisi tehdä seuraavat toimenpiteet, että esteettömyys voidaan toteuttaa ja liikennöintiä hoitaa metromaiseen tapaan kuten kaupunkiradoila kuuluu:
> 
> - Sm2:sia käytettäisiin pelkästään rantaradan niillä linjoilla jotka käyttävät nykyisiä kaukojunaraiteita eli ei A:ta
> - Ovien portaat poistetaan 
> - Rantaradan asemalaiturit joilla nämä junat pysähtyvät korotetaan junan lattian korkeudelle.  Laitureiden korotus voitaisiin tehdä ontelobetonielementeistä tai puusta niin että rakentaminen ja purkaminen olisi helppoa ja nopeaa, koska se toteutettaisiin tilapäisratkaisuna kunnes joko tilataan matalalattiajunia lisää, viimeistään kun rakennetan Espoon keskukseen asti kaupunkiradalle omat raiteet tai Pisara-rata


Tuon voisi tehdä siten, että yksi sisäänkäynti (esim. junan Helsinkiä lähimmässä päässä, missä eteinen on tavallista tilavampi) uudistetaan Rainerin kertomalla tavalla, ja kullakin rantaradan laiturilla on tuon sisäänkäynnin kohdalla korotuselementti. Laitureilla, jotka ovat yhteisessä käytössä Turun junien kanssa, voi tuon rampin/korokkeen sijoittaa helposti niin, että IC mahtuu pysähtymään sen länsipuolelle. Tuolloin toki pätkä-Sm2:set jäävät hassusti etäälle liukuportaista mm. Espoon asemalla.

Mutta kun junissa on useita yksikköjä.. Järkevää ei ole korottaa asemalaiturilla useaa kohtaa. Osaan yksiköistä voisi jättää portaat kaikkiin sisäänkäynteihin; näitä yksiköitä käytettäisiin vain ruuhkassa lisänä. Tai portaat toteutettaisiin tällä tavoin: http://youtu.be/3BS24QygoBc?t=23m25s Tuolla linjalla portaat siis laskeutuvat matalilla pysäkeillä ja korkeilla laitureilla jäävät ylös, jolloin sisäänkäynti on esteetön. Tosin tuollaista portaiden toimintaa saattaa vaikeuttaa oma talvemme ja lumi.

Spekulaatiotahan tämä kaikki on, mutta ei silti aivan tyhmimmästä päästä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sinne rakennetaan yksi uusi raide, jonka jälkeen 5B otetaan neljänneksi laituriraiteeksi Pääradan kaukoliikenneraiteille. Tämän jälkeen lisäraiteita ei sinne mahdu. Rantaradan kaukojunilla ei siis jatkossakaan ole oikein muuta vaihtoehtoa, kun käyttää rantaradan kaukoliikenneraiteiden kahta laituriraidetta, samaa mitä S-, U-, E- ja Y-junatkin joutuvat käyttämään.


Nojaa, se aikaikkuna menee siis kiinni kun lisäraide (jolla ei ole laituria kaiketi) rakennetaan ja 5b siirty kokonaan pääradan suuntaan liikennöitäväksi. Mutta milloin se tapahtuu ei tiedetä vielä. 

Sm2 junia ei kannata siis saneerata enää vaan ajaa loppuun ja säilyttää muutama paremmassa kunnossa oleva yksilö muun Suomen paikallisjunaliikennettä varten ja varakalustoksi. Myös tilausajokäyttöön kannattaa säästää muutama kun siniset vaunut poistuvat. Niihin voisi asentaa kaukojunien penkitkin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ketorin

> Sm2 junia ei kannata siis saneerata enää vaan ajaa loppuun ja säilyttää muutama paremmassa kunnossa oleva yksilö muun Suomen paikallisjunaliikennettä varten ja varakalustoksi. Myös tilausajokäyttöön kannattaa säästää muutama kun siniset vaunut poistuvat. Niihin voisi asentaa kaukojunien penkitkin. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Hieno ajatus, mutta kilpistyy  varmaan siihen, että noita ei pystytä huoltamaan muualla kuin Pasilassa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Hieno ajatus, mutta kilpistyy  varmaan siihen, että noita ei pystytä huoltamaan muualla kuin Pasilassa.


Toisaalta, Sr2-vetureitakaan ei huolleta muualla kuin Ilmalassa, ja ne sentään ajelevat ympäri Suomea.

----------


## petteri

> Toisaalta, Sr2-vetureitakaan ei huolleta muualla kuin Ilmalassa, ja ne sentään ajelevat ympäri Suomea.


Toisaalta SR2 veturit ovat harvoin rikki eikä niillä taida olla isoja luotettavuusongelmia.

Käsittääkseni Sm1 ja Sm2 junissa on suunnitteluvirhe tai ominaisuus, jonka johdosta kosteutta tiivistyy rakenteisiin erityisesti talvella, joka aiheuttaa niihin sähkövikoja. Nuo junat on jotenkin pystytty pitämään siedettävästi liikenteessä kun junia voidaan aina välillä kuivata lämpimässä hallissa, jolloin kosteus haihtuu.

----------


## Ketorin

> Toisaalta SR2 veturit ovat harvoin rikki eikä niillä taida olla isoja luotettavuusongelmia.
> 
> Käsittääkseni Sm1 ja Sm2 junissa on suunnitteluvirhe tai ominaisuus, jonka johdosta kosteutta tiivistyy rakenteisiin erityisesti talvella, joka aiheuttaa niihin sähkövikoja. Nuo junat on jotenkin pystytty pitämään siedettävästi liikenteessä kun junia voidaan aina välillä kuivata lämpimässä hallissa, jolloin kosteus haihtuu.


En tiedä, mutta voisi kuvitella, että kun sr2 menee määräaikaishuoltoon Ilmalaan, se vetää tavarajunan perässään, kun taas sm2 pitäisi vartavasten ajaa tyhjänä sinne.

Veturinkuljettajana tlajunen varmaan osaa arvioida, paljonko tästä tulee lisäkuluja?

----------


## tlajunen

> Veturinkuljettajana tlajunen varmaan osaa arvioida, paljonko tästä tulee lisäkuluja?


En kyllä voi väittää osaavani. Se on kyllä totta, että Sr2-kaluston kierto on suunniteltu siten, että ne säännöllisesti päätyvät käymään Ilmalassa. Säännöllinen huolto juurikin edesauttaa petterinkin havaitsemaa luotettavuutta, niin ei pikkuviat pääse kasvamaan suuriksi. Kyllä se Sr2:kin nimittäin osaa halutessaan hajoilla.

Sinänsä Sm2 saattaisi hyvin sopiakin tietyille sähköistetyille taajamajunareiteille. Käyttöaikaa niillä on vielä hyvin jäljellä, toisin kuin Sm1:illä.

----------


## sebastin

SM2 junat voisi siirtää Tampereelle sekä mahdollisesti Turkuun, kun näille seuduille suunnitellaan lähiliikenteen avaamista/kokeilua. Palvelisivat siellä käyttöikänsä loppuun.

----------


## hmikko

Päivän Hesarissa juttu 34 uuden Sm5 FLIRTin tilaamisesta:

http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/Helsingin+...a1410235230883

----------


## anttipng

Mielestäni ehdottomasti järkevin valinta HSL:n kannalta. Toivottavasti tällä ei kuitenkaan perustella pisara-radan rakentamista. Toivottavasti Turku ja Tampere päättäisivät perustaa oman kalustoyhtiön jolle VR myisi Sm1 ja Sm2 kaluston. Niillä olisi hyvä ajella esim. Nokia-Tampere-Kangasala lähijunaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Toivottavasti tällä ei kuitenkaan perustella pisara-radan rakentamista.


Jutussa mainittiin lisätilauksen hinnaksi 150 miljoonaa. Jos miljardin maksava Pisara tarvitaan vain noita junia varten, niin junathan kannattaa vaikka polttaa mieluummin.

----------


## vristo

> Mielestäni ehdottomasti järkevin valinta HSL:n kannalta.


Allekirjoitan, ehdottomasti paras (jatko)hankinta pitkään aikaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Toivottavasti Turku ja Tampere päättäisivät perustaa oman kalustoyhtiön jolle VR myisi Sm1 ja Sm2 kaluston. Niillä olisi hyvä ajella esim. Nokia-Tampere-Kangasala lähijunaa.


Sm1:t menee paaliin, ovat käyttöikänsä lopussa (ellei niitä saneerata aivan raivolla, tuskin kannattaa). Sm2:lla sen sijaan on elinaikaa vielä reilusti, ja niitä on jäljellä vielä kaikki 50 yksikköä.
Y-juna, Kouvola-Kotka ja ehkä ruuhka-ajan H-junista osa tarvinnee vielä pitkään osan Sm2:sta, mutta toden totta niistä liikenisi varmasti riittävä määrä Tampereen lähijuniin. Ottamatta nyt kantaa, kuka niiden liikennöitsijä olisi.

Toisaalta, paikallisjunaliikenne olisi ehkä helpompi myydä päättäjille, mikäli sinne olisi luvassa uutta kalustoa.

----------


## petteri

Eiköhän tämä tarkoita. että Sm2:tkin alkavat mennä kohta romutukseen. Hyvä niin, korkealattiaisia ja herkästi vikaantuvia romuja ei jää moni kaipaamaan.

----------


## aki

> Eiköhän tämä tarkoita. että Sm2:tkin alkavat mennä kohta romutukseen. Hyvä niin, korkealattiaisia ja herkästi vikaantuvia romuja ei jää moni kaipaamaan.


Ainakin seuraavat Sm2-yksiköt on peruskorjattu viimeisimpinä, eli vain 5-6 vuotta sitten.

6052, 6055, 6056, 6058, 6059, 6060, 6064, 6092 sekä 6094-6099.

Näillä, kuten hyvin monilla muillakin Sm2-yksiköillä on ainakin vielä 10-15 vuotta teknistä käyttöikää jäljellä. Miksi ihmeessä nämäkin pitäisi jo romuttaa? Ovat täysin kelpoa kalustoa esimerkiksi Rantaradan ja pääradan ruuhka-junissa tai muualle Suomeen taajamajuna liikenteeseen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Hyvä niin, korkealattiaisia ja herkästi vikaantuvia romuja ei jää moni kaipaamaan.


Korkealattiaiset ja vikaantuvat romut ovat parempi kuin ei mikään. Suurimmalla osasta Suomen kaupungeista ei ole mitään, joten jopa Sm2:t varmasti kelpaisivat jonnekin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Korkealattiaiset ja vikaantuvat romut ovat parempi kuin ei mikään. Suurimmalla osasta Suomen kaupungeista ei ole mitään, joten jopa Sm2:t varmasti kelpaisivat jonnekin.


Paikallisjunaliikennettä supistettiin rajusti 1970-80-luvulla ei vähiten siksi että kalustona toimineet lättähatut olivat elinikänsä lopussa eivätkä ne matkustusmukavuuden eikä edes nopeuden osalta olleet kilpailukykyisiä sen ajan linja-autoihin verrattuna.

Sm2-junien ainoa valtti linja-autoihin verrattuna on että ovat nopeampia, mutta henkilöauto on nykyisin niin ylivoimainen matkustusväline muualla Suomessa kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla että  en usko että nmiillä olisi mahdollista hoitaa menestyksekkäästi tiheää lähijunaliikennettä muilla Suomen kaupunkiseuduilla sen jälkeen kun ne poistuvat pk-seudulta. 

Ne voisivat sensijaan toimia kaukojunien jatkoyhteysjunina maakunnissa jos niiden huolto saadaan jotenkin järjestettyä. Jotta ne olisivat kilpailukykyisiä olisi toivottavaa että niiden istuimet korvattaisiin kaukojunien istuimilla koska keskimääräiset matkat niillä kestäisivät kauemmin kuin puoli tuntia. Lisäksi niitä voisi silloin käyttää tilausjunissa tms. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Ne voisivat sensijaan toimia kaukojunien jatkoyhteysjunina maakunnissa jos niiden huolto saadaan jotenkin järjestettyä.


Sm2 ja Sm1:ssä on sellainen suunnitteluvirhe, että erityisesti talvella rakenteisiin tiivistyvä kosteus voi aiheuttaa moottoriin oikosulun ja pysäyttää junan kulun. Lisäksi myös ovissa on ollut ongelmia. Viime aikoina nuo junat on saatu kyllä Helsingin seudulle pysymään aikaisempaa paremmin liikenteessä, kun niiden käyttöaste on pienentynyt ja romutuksien vuoksi hallitilaa on yhtä vanhaa Sm-junaa kohti käytössä enemmän.

Noiden junien käyttöä Helsingin seudun ulkopuolella rajoittaa minusta voimakkaasti se, että hallitilaa junien säännölliseen kuivaukseen ei joka puolella löydy ja muutenkin junien huoltohenkilökuntaa on nykyään harvassa. Alueilla, joilla etäisyydet ovat pitkät myös linjalle jymähtävä juna aiheuttaa liikenteeseen paljon pidempiä häiriöitä kuin Helsingin seudulla, jossa huolto on lähempänä.

Jos liikennettä halutaan muualla Suomessa lisätä on syytä käyttää nykyaikaista varsin huoltovapaata kalustoa, ei vanhoja paljon huoltoresursseja vaativia romuja.

----------


## sub

Lienevät paalissa kaikki vanhan liiton junat ennen kuin vapaudumme säännöstelystä, jossa yhden hyvin vähän etenkin lähiliikenteestä ymmärtävän yhtiön suoja-asema käytännössä tekee mahdottomaksi osaavien operaattorien pääsyn raidemarkkinoille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sm2 ja Sm1:ssä on sellainen suunnitteluvirhe, että erityisesti talvella rakenteisiin tiivistyvä kosteus voi aiheuttaa moottoriin oikosulun ja pysäyttää junan kulun. Lisäksi myös ovissa on ollut ongelmia. Viime aikoina nuo junat on saatu kyllä Helsingin seudulle pysymään aikaisempaa paremmin liikenteessä, kun niiden käyttöaste on pienentynyt ja romutuksien vuoksi hallitilaa on yhtä vanhaa Sm-junaa kohti käytössä enemmän.
> 
> Noiden junien käyttöä Helsingin seudun ulkopuolella rajoittaa minusta voimakkaasti se, että hallitilaa junien säännölliseen kuivaukseen ei joka puolella löydy ja muutenkin junien huoltohenkilökuntaa on nykyään harvassa. Alueilla, joilla etäisyydet ovat pitkät myös linjalle jymähtävä juna aiheuttaa liikenteeseen paljon pidempiä häiriöitä kuin Helsingin seudulla, jossa huolto on lähempänä.


Se on totta tuo kaikki. Voisiko olla jotain ideaa käyttää niitä esim kesäisin kaukaisemmissa kohteissa ja talvisin vain reiteillä josta ne saataisiin nopeasti Ilmalan huoltoon? 

t. Rainer

----------


## kivisuo

> Se on totta tuo kaikki. Voisiko olla jotain ideaa käyttää niitä esim kesäisin kaukaisemmissa kohteissa ja talvisin vain reiteillä josta ne saataisiin nopeasti Ilmalan huoltoon? 
> 
> t. Rainer


Jossakin köyhemmässä maassa, kuten esim. Ruotsissa, tällainen fiksu järjestely voisikin tulla kyseeseen. Mutta Suomen erityisolosuhteet. Viiden vuoden päästä ei ole montakaan Sm1- tai Sm2-junaa romuttamatta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se on totta tuo kaikki.


No ei ole totta sanaakaan.

Rautatiekalusto muuttuu romuksi ainoastaan hallinnollisella päätöksellä. Kuten rautatiekaluston tekniikkaa tuntevat tietävät, kaluston käyttökelpoisuus perustuu ennakoivaan huoltoon. Huolto-ohjelma sisältää kaikkien kuluvien ja vanhenevien osien säädön, huollon, korjauksen ja vaihtamisen siten, että kalusto säilyy suoritus- ja toimintakykynsä osalta samanlaisena kuin uutena. Rautatiekalustossa ei ole kestovoideltuja, elinikäisiä tai huoltovapaita osia kuten esim. autoissa, jotka on suunniteltu sitä varten, että muutaman vuoden kuluttua saadaan myydyksi uusi auto, kun jokin avainkomponentti tekee entisen käyttökelvottomaksi. Automiehet toki luulevat, että rautatiekalusto on yhtä typerästi suunniteltua kuin autot.

Käytännössä siis ensin päätetään, että lopetetaan huolto-ohjelman noudattaminen tai vähennetään se minimiin. Tietenkin silloin tulee vikoja, koska toimia vikojen estämiseksi ei enää tehdä. Mutta tällä asialla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, minkä ikäistä kalusto on. Huolto-ohjelma voidaan laiminlyödä vaikka uudesta lähtien, jolloin kalustosta saadaan romua parissa kolmessa vuodessa  kun niin halutaan.

Rautatiekalusto poikkeaa autoista siinäkin, että käytön aikana havaittavat ongelmat voidaan korjata ja korjataan rakennemuutoksilla. Tämä on tuttua jopa rautatieharrastajille, jotka mielellään pitävät kirjaa kaluston elinkaaresta kirjaamalla tehtyjä rakennemuutoksia. Esimerkiksi Dv12-sarjan vetureista tiedetään vaikkapa automaattikytkinten asennus ja ohjaamosaneeraus. Automiestenkin pitäisi ymmärtää tämä asia, sillä ei ole harvinaista nykyään, että autoja kutsutaan muutoskorjauksiin, kun uudessa mallissa havaitaan vasta käytössä tyyppivika, joka vaatii rakennemuutoksen. Tietty tällainen unohtuu, jos on halu vain moittia junakalustoa.

Sm-junien kohdalla vallitseekin suuri valhe. Eli jatkuvalla lobbaamisella ja median hallinnalla saadaan luoduksi valheellinen uskomus, jota kukaan ei uskalla kyseenalaistaa. Sm-junat olivat aivan erinomaisia suomalaisen suunnittelun ja teollisuuden tuotteita, kunnes VR-Yhtymä halusi ostaa uusia ja tuli tarpeelliseksi todistella uusien ostamisen tarvetta. Sekä selitellä omaa osaamattomuutta ja välinpitämättömyyttä. Esimerkiksi moottoreiden kosteusongelma on itse aiheutettu, eikä sitä ollut ennen kuin junia alettiin hoitaa väärin. Niin kauan kun radat aurattiin ja alustojen lumenpoisto hoidettiin höyryllä, ongelmia ei ollut. Mutta ei ole yllätys, että moottoreihin tulee kosteusongelmia, kun niitä aletaan kastella kuumalla painesuihkulla. Ja toki alustat ja telit keräävät jäätä, jos niillä pitää ajaa umpihangessa.

VR-Yhtymän käsitettä romusta kuvastaa hyvin myös se, että kun yhtiö myy junakalustoa romuttamoille, kalusto sekä rikotaan tarkoituksella mahdollisimman suurella työllä korjattavaksi ja lisäksi asetetaan ostajalle kohtuuttomat sanktiot sille, ettei se saa myydä edes osia mihinkään edelleen. Eihän tällainen olisi tarpeen, jos romuksi myytävä kalusto olisi oikeasti käyttökelvotonta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Rautatiekalusto muuttuu romuksi ainoastaan hallinnollisella päätöksellä. Kuten rautatiekaluston tekniikkaa tuntevat tietävät, kaluston käyttökelpoisuus perustuu ennakoivaan huoltoon. Huolto-ohjelma sisältää kaikkien kuluvien ja vanhenevien osien säädön, huollon, korjauksen ja vaihtamisen siten, että kalusto säilyy suoritus- ja toimintakykynsä osalta samanlaisena kuin uutena. Rautatiekalustossa ei ole kestovoideltuja, elinikäisiä tai huoltovapaita osia kuten esim. autoissa, jotka on suunniteltu sitä varten, että muutaman vuoden kuluttua saadaan myydyksi uusi auto, kun jokin avainkomponentti tekee entisen käyttökelvottomaksi. Automiehet toki luulevat, että rautatiekalusto on yhtä typerästi suunniteltua kuin autot.
> 
> Käytännössä siis ensin päätetään, että lopetetaan huolto-ohjelman noudattaminen tai vähennetään se minimiin. Tietenkin silloin tulee vikoja, koska toimia vikojen estämiseksi ei enää tehdä. Mutta tällä asialla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, minkä ikäistä kalusto on. Huolto-ohjelma voidaan laiminlyödä vaikka uudesta lähtien, jolloin kalustosta saadaan romua parissa kolmessa vuodessa  kun niin halutaan.
> 
> Rautatiekalusto poikkeaa autoista siinäkin, että käytön aikana havaittavat ongelmat voidaan korjata ja korjataan rakennemuutoksilla. Tämä on tuttua jopa rautatieharrastajille, jotka mielellään pitävät kirjaa kaluston elinkaaresta kirjaamalla tehtyjä rakennemuutoksia. Esimerkiksi Dv12-sarjan vetureista tiedetään vaikkapa automaattikytkinten asennus ja ohjaamosaneeraus. Automiestenkin pitäisi ymmärtää tämä asia, sillä ei ole harvinaista nykyään, että autoja kutsutaan muutoskorjauksiin, kun uudessa mallissa havaitaan vasta käytössä tyyppivika, joka vaatii rakennemuutoksen. Tietty tällainen unohtuu, jos on halu vain moittia junakalustoa.


Ei kiskokalusto ole tekniikan kehityksessä mikään erikoistapaus. Toki junia käytetään pidempään kuin autoja, joten käytössä on myös vanhempaa kalustoa. Kuitenkin trendi on ollut jo vuosikymmeniä selkeä ja hyvin samantyyppinen kuin autoillakin. Uutta kalustoa huolletaan vähemmän ja harvemmin kuin vanhaa. Toki joskus jotain epäonnistunutta konstruktiota, kuten vaikka Suomen Pendolinoja tai Helsingin Variotrameja voidaan joutua huoltamaan suhteettoman paljon, mutta trendi on kuitenkin selvä. Aikaisemmin melkein joka risteysasemalla oli pajat ja huolto. Junia huolsi ja korjasi valtava korjausmiesten armeija ja VR:lla oli useita omia konepajoja, jotka pitivät kalustoa yllä. Se on menneisyyttä se ja nykyään uuden kaluston huollon tarve on matalampi kuin koskaan. Toki kuluvia osia junien elinkaaren aikana uusitaan, mutta huoltovälit ovat vaan pitkiä. Onnistuneilla malleilla moninkertaisia menneisiin vuosikymmeniin verrattuna, kuten autopuolellakin.

Toki vanhoja junia, kuten vaikka Sm2 ja Sm1 sarjaa voidaan periaatteessa pitää vaikka ikuisesti liikenteessä. Se ei kuitenkaan ole järkevää, vanha kalusto tarvitsee talvella kuivatusta ja sulatusta eikä se silti ole uuden veroista ja huolto sekä jatkuvan huoltovalmiuden ylläpito maksaa paljon. Korkealattiakalusto on muutenkin nykyisen joukkoliikenteen tarpeisiin ja vaatimuksiin selvästi vanhentunutta, esteettömyysvaatimukset ja koneellisen ilmastoinnin puute työntävät myös vanhaa kiskokalustoa romuttamolle. Nyt vanhat junat kannattaakin jo korvata uudella luotettavammalla, mukavammalla, houkuttelevammalla ja edullisemmin huollettavalla kalustolla.

----------


## vompatti

> Sm2 ja Sm1:ssä on sellainen suunnitteluvirhe, että erityisesti talvella rakenteisiin tiivistyvä kosteus voi aiheuttaa moottoriin oikosulun ja pysäyttää junan kulun.


Näillä junilla ajettiin mm. Helsingin lähiliikennettä vuosikymmenet. Muuta kalustoa ei tarkoitukseen ollut. En ole kuullut, että junaliikenne olisi häiriintynyt oikosulkuun menneistä ja palamaan syttyneistä junista. Jos tällaista kuitenkin on sattunut sadan junan liikenteessä viikottain, on todennäköisyys samaa luokkaa kuin että Vaasa-Seinäjoki-liikenteessä sellaista sattuisi kerran muutamassa vuodessa.




> Uutta kalustoa huolletaan vähemmän ja harvemmin kuin vanhaa. Aikaisemmin melkein joka risteysasemalla oli pajat ja huolto. Junia huolsi ja korjasi valtava korjausmiesten armeija ja VR:lla oli useita omia konepajoja, jotka pitivät kalustoa yllä. Se on menneisyyttä se ja nykyään uuden kaluston huollon tarve on matalampi kuin koskaan.


Oletko nyt varma, että korjausmiehistön ja konepajojen tarve on merkittävästi vähentynyt siksi, että Sm1/2-junista on siirrytty Flirteihin? Tämän mainitsemasi trendin taustalla taitaa enemmin olla siirtyminen höyryvedosta dieselin kautta sähköön. En usko, että Sm-junilla ja Flirteillä niin suurta eroa on huollossa.

Muistetaan nyt, että Sm-junien järkevässä jatkokäytössä junan päivittäinen käyttö ja kuluminen varmasti olisi pienempää kuin Helsingin lähiliikenteessä. Jossain Vaasa-Seinäjoki tai Pori-Tampere (tai Rauma-Tampere) välillä ei junien ovia avata yhtä mittaa eikä päivän aikana varmaankaan ajeta kilometreissä yhtä paljon kuin nykyisessä liikenteessä. Näin ollen huoltotarve junaa kohden vähenee junien siirtyessä uusiin tehtäviin.

Uudet junat ovat niin kalliita, että niitä tuskin Suomeen hankitaan sille reitille, jota vapautuvilla Sameilla voitaisiin ajaa. Jos sameja ei siirretä korjattuina Vaasa-Seinäjoki-reitille, ajetaan siellä vielä vanhemmilla sinisillä vaunuilla ensi vuosisadallakin!

Saanko faktaa? Onko Sm1/2-junia pääsääntöisesti säilytetty koko ajan sisällä lämpimässä? Tai sisällä hallissa edes joka yö? Juniahan on sellainen 5 km, että aika iso halli saisi olla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Itse osoittaisin sormella ilmastossamme tapahtuneita muutoksia joihin ei oltu varauduttu täysin. Talvet 2009-2013 olivat erittäin runsaslumisia ja kylmiä etelä-suomessa, vastaavia talvia oli viimeksi ollut joskus 1930-luvulla. Kehäkolmosen sisäpuoli muodosti lisäksi mikroilmaston jossa lunta oli vielä enemmän kuin sen ulkopuolella. VR-Rata  oli ennen näitä todella lumisia talvia romuttanut osan aurauskalustostaan. Huollossa ei oltu varauduttu ovien ja telien totaaliseen jäätymiseen. Runsaslumisuus ei koskettanut tietenkään vain Suomea ja sen rautatieliikenettä, myös Ruotsi kärsi. Lisäksi henkilökunnan ohjeistus on tainnut muuttua sitten 1970-80-luvun kun Sm-junat otettiin käyttöön. Nyt ei juna saa jatkaa liikennöintiä jos yksikään paineilma-ovi ei toimi kunnola eli "ovivalo palaa" ohjaamossa, vaan se on pysäytettävä seuraavalla asemalla ja tyhjennettävä matkustajista, ja ajettava ilman matkustajia huoltoon sulaamaan. Ennen ei toimittu niin, vaan konnari tai kuljettaja lukitsi sen oven joka oli rikkki ja matkustajat käyttivät muita ovia. Joka tapauksessa kun "ovivalo palaa" on henkilökunnan tehtävä nopea päätös ja nopeiten käy matkustajien poistaminen ja pistäminen odottamaan seuraavaa junaa. Viis siitä mahtuvatko he sitten kyytiin. 

Ongelmia Sm-1-2 junissa aiheuttaa myös korkea lattia. Se pidentää pysäkkiaikoja ja matkustajat ovat tyytymättömiä jos sellaien osuu kohdalle koska ovat tottuneet jo matalalattia kalustoon, joka on ollut normi kaupunkibusseissa jo 20 vuotta. Sm 1-2 Junilla olisi voinut jatkaa liikennöintiä pidempään jos aikoinaan kaupunkiratoja rakennettaessa olisi korotettu laiturit vaunun lattian tasolle ja poistettu junien portaat. Uusi kalusto olisi silloin voitu tilata korkealattiaisena, tyyliin metrojunat. Ehkä ne olisivat olleet halvempiakin kuin Flirtit tai niiden edeltäjät Sm4:t

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Toki vanhoja junia, kuten vaikka Sm2 ja Sm1 sarjaa voidaan periaatteessa pitää vaikka ikuisesti liikenteessä. Se ei kuitenkaan ole järkevää, vanha kalusto tarvitsee talvella kuivatusta ja sulatusta eikä se silti ole uuden veroista ja huolto sekä jatkuvan huoltovalmiuden ylläpito maksaa paljon. Korkealattiakalusto on muutenkin nykyisen joukkoliikenteen tarpeisiin ja vaatimuksiin selvästi vanhentunutta, esteettömyysvaatimukset ja koneellisen ilmastoinnin puute työntävät myös vanhaa kiskokalustoa romuttamolle. Nyt vanhat junat kannattaakin jo korvata uudella luotettavammalla, mukavammalla, houkuttelevammalla ja edullisemmin huollettavalla kalustolla.


Lisäksi ilmastointia tai matalaa välivaunua ei ole mitenkään mahdollista lisätä käytettyyn kiskokalustoon, eikä tällaista lisäystä ole koskaan tapahtunut missään maailmassa. Romuttaminen on täysin välttämätöntä.

----------


## vompatti

> Huollossa ei oltu varauduttu ovien ja telien totaaliseen jäätymiseen.


Mikä loistava syy romuttaa kalusto!




> Ongelmia Sm-1-2 junissa aiheuttaa myös korkea lattia. Se pidentää pysäkkiaikoja ja matkustajat ovat tyytymättömiä jos sellaien osuu kohdalle koska ovat tottuneet jo matalalattia kalustoon, joka on ollut normi kaupunkibusseissa jo 20 vuotta.


Aivan näin. Kun esimerkiksi Hillosensalmella (jossa laituri on jo korotettu matalalattiaisen junan lattian tasolle) pysähtyy Sm2, eivät matkustajat halua siihen nousta, kun ovat niin tottuneita matalalattiaisiin juniinsa ja busseihinsa. Ja olisihan se kamalaa näyttää Hillosensalmella käyville turisteillekin, kuinka meillä vielä paikallisliikennettä ajetaan korkealattiaisin junin. Kyllähän nykytilanne on parempi. Romuksi vain...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mikä loistava syy romuttaa kalusto!
> 
> Aivan näin. Kun esimerkiksi Hillosensalmella (jossa laituri on jo korotettu matalalattiaisen junan lattian tasolle) pysähtyy Sm2, eivät matkustajat halua siihen nousta, kun ovat niin tottuneita matalalattiaisiin juniinsa ja busseihinsa. Ja olisihan se kamalaa näyttää Hillosensalmella käyville turisteillekin, kuinka meillä vielä paikallisliikennettä ajetaan korkealattiaisin junin. Kyllähän nykytilanne on parempi. Romuksi vain...


Jos olet lukenut aikaisempia viestejäni niin en vaadi Sm 2 junien niiden romuttamista vaan niitä  voidaan mun puolesta siirtää muun Suomen taajamajuniin sitten kun ne ovat poistuneet HSL-alueen lähiliikenteestä toisen Flirt-sarjan valmistuttua. Ne voitaisiin sisustaa uudelleen kaukojunien istuimilla  niin että niillä matkustaminen pidempiä matkoja olisi mieluisampaa, ts korvaisivat sinisillä vaunuilla ajettavia veturijunia.

Jos sijoitusvarikkoja ajattelee niin eikö Oulun Nokelassa olisi mahdollisuus huoltaa niitä? Rovaniemi-Kokkola ja Oulu-Kuopio ja Vaasa-Seinäjoki junat voitaisiin esim ajaa niillä. Ja jos ovet jäätyvät niin paineilmaovet voidaan pahimmassa tapauksesssa korvata tavallisilla kahvalla suljettavilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

Oikeastaan keskustelu siitä, missä kunnossa vanhat lähijunat ovat ja onko ne syytä romuttaa vai mitä, on täysin turhanpäiväistä siitä näkökulmasta, josta sitä käydään. Junat voi romuttaa tai ei, mutta VR:n ei saisi antaa päättää asiasta. Kun lähiliikenne avautuu kilpailulle, yhteiskunnan pitäisi valtio-omistajan kautta ottaa lähiliikennekalusto VR:ltä pois. Ehkä jo etukäteen, koska on olemassa perusteltu huoli, ettei VR:llä ole intressejä pitää kalustoa kunnossa. Miten VR.n kalusto-omaisuuden uudelleen sosialisointi käytännössä tapahtuu, on sivuseikka. Voidaan pitää huutokauppa, johon romuraudan ostajatkin ovat tervetulleita tai voidaan pilkkoa VR:stä kalustoyhtiö tai mielellään useampi.

Markkinoiden pitäisi saada päättää, ovatko vanhat junat edelleen kelvollisia liikennöintiin. En käsitä, miten 2010-luvun Suomessa näinkin merkittävästä omaisuuserästä päättäminen voidaan antaa valtio-omisteiselle monopoliyhtiölle ja sen toimivalle johdolle, kun on perusteltua olettaa, että yhtiön toimivan johdon intressit ovat pitkällä aikavälillä ristiriidassa sekä sen omistajan että yhteiskunnan kanssa.

----------


## petteri

> Näillä junilla ajettiin mm. Helsingin lähiliikennettä vuosikymmenet. Muuta kalustoa ei tarkoitukseen ollut. En ole kuullut, että junaliikenne olisi häiriintynyt oikosulkuun menneistä ja palamaan syttyneistä junista. Jos tällaista kuitenkin on sattunut sadan junan liikenteessä viikottain, on todennäköisyys samaa luokkaa kuin että Vaasa-Seinäjoki-liikenteessä sellaista sattuisi kerran muutamassa vuodessa.


Oikosulku pysäyttää junan ja radalle tai laiturille jymähtäminen on ollut  Sm2:n ja Sm1:n riesa talvella jo hyvin pitkään. Sitten niitä on aina jotenkin linkutettu pääteasemalle tai varikolle. Aika kultaa muistot, aikaisemmin pahimpina päivinä monilla Helsingin aseman laitureilla on ollut paljon jymähtäneitä yksiköitä ja junat ovat olleet lyhennettyjä kun suuri osa kalustosta on ollut käyttökelvotonta, toki osassa on ollut myös oviongelmia, ei pelkästään moottoreiden kosteusongelmia. Toki nykyään osa Sm2:istä ja Sm1:istä saadaan halliin aina vuorotellen ja muutenkin kaluston käyttö vähäisempää kun Sm5:t ovat liikennöivät jo pääosan vuoroista, joten ongelmat ovat lieventyneet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lisäksi ilmastointia tai matalaa välivaunua ei ole mitenkään mahdollista lisätä käytettyyn kiskokalustoon, eikä tällaista lisäystä ole koskaan tapahtunut missään maailmassa. Romuttaminen on täysin välttämätöntä.


Aivan. HKL on juuri päivittänyt 40 vuotta vanhoja raitiovaunuja matalalattiaisiksi ja ilmastoiduiksi. HKL ja vaunut sijaitsevat Suomessa suomalaisissa eritysiolosuhteissa.

Sm-junien päivittämiseen on monenlaisia vaihtoehtoja. Kaikkea mahdollista mitä halutaan, voidaan tehdä ja on tehty Euroopassa. Kaluston modernisointia jopa myydään palveluna. Mutta Suomessa ei haluta muuta kuin romuttaa. Ja siksi ryhdytään keksimään perusteita sille. Ja hyvin näkyy menevän perille asioiden vääristely.

Kuten Vompatti kirjoitti, olisi hyvä jos esittäisi vaikka tilastotietoja väitteiden tueksi. Tilastojen puuttuessa voin omien muistojeni perusteella todeta, että Sm-junat muuttuivat vikaherkiksi heti, kun tuli puhe uusien junien ostamisesta. Sitä ennen meni useita vuosikymmeniä ilman mitään valitusta vikaherkkyydestä.

Epäilemättä kyllä on helppo osoittaa tilastojakin vikaherkkyydestä. Mutta samalla tulee osoittaa myös se, miten huollossa ja ylläpidossa on muutettu käytäntöjä ja työmäärää. Kuten totesin, herkkyys kosteusvioille kasvaa aivan varmasti, kun moottoreihin ryhdytään ruiskuttamaan vettä, ja paljonkin, jos ruiskutus tehdään painepesurilla. Ei ole junan, moottorin ja suunnittelijoiden vika, jos 1960-luvulla ei vaadittu, että moottoreiden kosteussuojauksen tulee kestää 2000-luvun vesisuihkut.

Totean myös Rainerin mainitsemista talviongelmista, että ei muutaman vuoden takainen talvijakso mitään ennenkuulumatonta ollut. Helsingissä tällaiset talvet toistuvat noin 15 vuoden välein. Vaikka muistan tämän hyvin itsekin, tieto on kuitenkin säätieteilijöiden tilastoista. Eli Sm-junat ovat selvinneet vastaavasta 2 tai 3 kertaa. Mutta onko muka Sm-junien vika, että VR-Yhtymä hävittää lumiauransa tarpeettomina kun muutaman vuoden VR:llä töissä ollut porukka on katsellut niitä monena kesänä aivan joutavina. Samaa voi sanoa myös höyrynkehittimistä, joilla lumenpoisto junista tehtiin 1990-luvulla. Kumpikohan on halvempaa, moottorit kuivina pitävien höyrynkehittimien uusiminen vai uusien junien ostaminen?




> Junat voi romuttaa tai ei, mutta VR:n ei saisi antaa päättää asiasta. Kun lähiliikenne avautuu kilpailulle, yhteiskunnan pitäisi valtio-omistajan kautta ottaa lähiliikennekalusto VR:ltä pois. Ehkä jo etukäteen, koska on olemassa perusteltu huoli, ettei VR:llä ole intressejä pitää kalustoa kunnossa. ... 
> Markkinoiden pitäisi saada päättää, ovatko vanhat junat edelleen kelvollisia liikennöintiin. En käsitä, miten 2010-luvun Suomessa näinkin merkittävästä omaisuuserästä päättäminen voidaan antaa valtio-omisteiselle monopoliyhtiölle ja sen toimivalle johdolle, kun on perusteltua olettaa, että yhtiön toimivan johdon intressit ovat pitkällä aikavälillä ristiriidassa sekä sen omistajan että yhteiskunnan kanssa.


Juuri näin.

Eikä kyse ole edes sosialisoinnista, valtion omaisuuttahan junat ovat nytkin. Kysymys on vain siitä, että kalusto ja operointi erotetaan. Koska kalusto on pitkäaikainen investointi, joita ei pidä eikä voi käsitellä operointiin liittyvinä muuttuvina kuluina. Kaluston käyttöikä on yhtä pitkä kuin radalla, ja ratakin on jo siirretty operoinnista erikseen samoista syistä kuin kalustokin pitää siirtää.

Nyt VR-Yhtymän johto toimii vain kilpailun estämiseksi, ja kaluston romutus on keino estää kilpailijoiden tuloa markkinoille. Se on monopoliyhtiön liiketoiminnan edistämisen intressi, mutta täysin ristiriidassa eduskunnan VR-Yhtymälle asettaman strategisen tavoitteen kanssa. Se tavoite on edistää junaliikennettä. Ongelma on, että kukaan ei vaadi eikä valvo tämän strategisen tavoitteen toteutumista. Eikä yhtiön johto ole kirjoittanut sitä palkitsemisjärjestelmäänsä, joka nyt käytännössä palkitsee junaliikenteen näivettämisestä.

Antero

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Aivan. HKL on juuri päivittänyt 40 vuotta vanhoja raitiovaunuja matalalattiaisiksi ja ilmastoiduiksi. HKL ja vaunut sijaitsevat Suomessa suomalaisissa eritysiolosuhteissa.
> 
> Sm-junien päivittämiseen on monenlaisia vaihtoehtoja. Kaikkea mahdollista mitä halutaan, voidaan tehdä ja on tehty Euroopassa. Kaluston modernisointia jopa myydään palveluna. Mutta Suomessa ei haluta muuta kuin romuttaa. Ja siksi ryhdytään keksimään perusteita sille. Ja hyvin näkyy menevän perille asioiden vääristely.


Mikä sun näkemys muuten on, mikä on se piste, jonka jälkeen sähkömoottorijunaa ei kannata enää korjata, jos onnettomuudet ja Variotramille ja Combinolle aiheutuneet poikkeukselliset rasitukset ja mm. Oslon SL95:n ruostuminen jätetään laskuista pois? Mulle tulisi mieleen lähinnä korin kantavien rakenteiden väsyminen, joka ei kai raideliikenteessä yleensä ole mikään ongelma. Telirunkojenkaan korvaamista en pitäisi ongelmana, vastahan HKL:n nivelraitiovaunuihin on teetetty uudistuotantona telirunkoja ja muitakin telin osia väliosa-asennusten myötä. Tietysti jos sähkökäyttöjä ruvetaan uusimaan, niin kyseessä ei ole mikään pieni projekti, eikä niitä varmasti uusita vain yhteen tai kahteen vaunuun...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aivan. HKL on juuri päivittänyt 40 vuotta vanhoja raitiovaunuja matalalattiaisiksi ja ilmastoiduiksi. HKL ja vaunut sijaitsevat Suomessa suomalaisissa eritysiolosuhteissa.


Mutta pakon sanelemana: 

Vaunuista ilmastoitiin vain ohjaamo, ja sekin vasta sen jälkeen kun yksi kuljettaja oli pyörtynyt kuumuudessa ja ajanut vaunun Stockan seinään.

Matalalattiavälipalat päätettiin hankkia koska oli kalustopula kun oli pelko että HKL joutuu luopumaan Variotrameista, aluksi päätettiin asentaa ne vain uudempaan Nr2 sarjaan jotka ovat n 30-vuotiaita, vanhemmat koska kestää niin kauan ennenkuin Transtechiltä saadan uusia vaunuja.




> Sm-junien päivittämiseen on monenlaisia vaihtoehtoja. Kaikkea mahdollista mitä halutaan, voidaan tehdä ja on tehty Euroopassa. Kaluston modernisointia jopa myydään palveluna. Mutta Suomessa ei haluta muuta kuin romuttaa. Ja siksi ryhdytään keksimään perusteita sille. Ja hyvin näkyy menevän perille asioiden vääristely.


Normi Euroopassa on että suurkaupunkien lähiliikennejunat paalataan n 40 vuoden käytön jälkeen. Näin on tehty Tukholmassa, Kööpenhaminassa ja Saksan kaupungeissa. 

Sm1 sarja on sen ikäinen jo, Sm2 ajelee todennäköisesti vielä reilut 5 vuotta HSL:n liikentessä kunnes Flirtit on kaikki toimitettu ja siirrettäneen viimeisiksi vuosiksi muualle Suomeen, tai on ainakin mahdollista siirtää jos huolto järjestyy.




> Totean myös Rainerin mainitsemista talviongelmista, että ei muutaman vuoden takainen talvijakso mitään ennenkuulumatonta ollut. Helsingissä tällaiset talvet toistuvat noin 15 vuoden välein.


No ei ihan sellaiset kuin 2009-10. Sellaisia osuu vain ylli 50 vuoden välein ja talvet ennen sitä olivat hyvin leutoja. 




> Samaa voi sanoa myös höyrynkehittimistä, joilla lumenpoisto junista tehtiin 1990-luvulla. Kumpikohan on halvempaa, moottorit kuivina pitävien höyrynkehittimien uusiminen vai uusien junien ostaminen?


Mitä ne on? Eikö sellaisia ollut joskus 1960-luvulla?





> Nyt VR-Yhtymän johto toimii vain kilpailun estämiseksi, ja kaluston romutus on keino estää kilpailijoiden tuloa markkinoille. Se on monopoliyhtiön liiketoiminnan edistämisen intressi, mutta täysin ristiriidassa eduskunnan VR-Yhtymälle asettaman strategisen tavoitteen kanssa. Se tavoite on edistää junaliikennettä. Ongelma on, että kukaan ei vaadi eikä valvo tämän strategisen tavoitteen toteutumista. Eikä yhtiön johto ole kirjoittanut sitä palkitsemisjärjestelmäänsä, joka nyt käytännössä palkitsee junaliikenteen näivettämisestä.


Sen saa sitten nähdä romutetaanko Sm2-sarja kokonaisuudessaan ennen kuin ovat 40 vuotta vanhoja. Mitä itse toivon että eivät palaa enää HSL:n lähiliikenteeseen bumerangina jos joku helppoheikki-yritys ostaisi ne ja tarjoaisi lähiliikenteen hoitoa HSL:lle halvemmalla kuin se joka omistaa Flirtit. (vrt saaristolossien ja yhteysaluksien kilpailutuksesta saadut kokemukset)

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta pakon sanelemana: 
> 
> Vaunuista ilmastoitiin vain ohjaamo, ja sekin vasta sen jälkeen kun yksi kuljettaja oli pyörtynyt kuumuudessa ja ajanut vaunun Stockan seinään.
> 
> Matalalattiavälipalat päätettiin hankkia koska oli kalustopula kun oli pelko että HKL joutuu luopumaan Variotrameista, aluksi päätettiin asentaa ne vain uudempaan Nr2 sarjaan jotka ovat n 30-vuotiaita, vanhemmat koska kestää niin kauan ennenkuin Transtechiltä saadan uusia vaunuja.


Tämä on kyllä Raineria parhaimmillaan. Mistä ihmeestä nämäkin jutut nyt ovat lähtöisin? Eipä silti, turha niitä on korjata, sillä muutaman hetken perästä nämä ilmestyvät kuitenkin tänne uudelleen tässä alkuperäisessä muodossaan.  :Sad:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä on kyllä Raineria parhaimmillaan. Mistä ihmeestä nämäkin jutut nyt ovat lähtöisin? Eipä silti, turha niitä on korjata, sillä muutaman hetken perästä nämä ilmestyvät kuitenkin tänne uudelleen tässä alkuperäisessä muodossaan.


Raitio-lehdestä ja SRS:n sivuilta.

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Raitio-lehdestä ja SRS:n sivuilta.


Älä viitsi. Nyt jos oikeasti aiot väittää noita väitteitäsi tosiksi niin saat olla vähän tarkempi.

Väärinkäsitysten välttämiseksi muille tiedoksi: HKL:n mielestä välipalavaunut on ilmastoitu kokonaan, tosin se ilmastointi ei kyllä ole kovin tehokas mutta on niissä selkeästi havaittava ero ilmastoimattomiin, välipalattomiin kuitenkin. Välipalat tuovat esteettömyyttä ja lisäkapasiteettia, mutta eivät ne korvaa muuta kalustoa kuin korkeintaan muutaman yksittäisen vaunun verran, eikä sekään ollut niiden alkuperäinen tarkoitus, mutta HSL nyt on HSL.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tämä on kyllä Raineria parhaimmillaan. Mistä ihmeestä nämäkin jutut nyt ovat lähtöisin? Eipä silti, turha niitä on korjata, sillä muutaman hetken perästä nämä ilmestyvät kuitenkin tänne uudelleen tässä alkuperäisessä muodossaan.


Pakko sanoa, että olen tehnyt täsmälleen saman havainnon. Rainerin väitteet voi haastaa ja usein kumotakin, mutta parin kuukauden jälkeen ne palaavat täsmälleen samanlaisina takaisin, ikään kuin kuin omat argumettini olisivat kadonneet ilmaan. Muutenkin samaa käytäntöä on havaittavissa, mutta Rainer on kyllä tyylipuhtain esimerkki. No, oma ratkaisuni on olla palaamatta väitteisiin, jotka olen jo kertaalleen kummonut. Tämä ei luonnollisestikaan koske tilannetta, jossa vanhaan väittämään palataan uusilla faktoilla tai argumenteilla. Eihän minunkaan käsitetykseni tietenkään ole kumoamattomia. 

Mutta masentavan usein törmää tilanteeseen, missä itse saa mielestään asian käsiteltyä loppuun ja muutkin ovat samaa mieltä siitä päätellen, että vastaväitteitä ei esiinny, mutta vanha käsitys aiheesta palaa muutaman kuukauden jälkeen takaisin, ei suinkaan uusilla faktoilla tai resoneerauksilla, vaan täsmälleen siinä muodossa, mistä keskustelu alkujaan alkoi. Onhan tämä eräs muoto ikiliikkujaa, mutta itse en välitä olla sen käyttövoimana. Keskustelkoon ihan keskenään ne, jotka eivät henno luopua kertaalleen jo typeriksi osoittautuneista mielipiteistään. Edes ilman yritystä löytää uusia perusteluja sen taakse. Esimerkiksi tässä tapauksessa en hennonnut kysyä, kuinka paljon sm-kalustolle todella tapahtuu vikaantumisia muuhun kalustoon verrattuna taikka onko kaluston ylläpito toimintokuntoisena ylivoimaisen vaikeaa tai kohtuuttoman kallista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikä sun näkemys muuten on, mikä on se piste, jonka jälkeen sähkömoottorijunaa ei kannata enää korjata,...


Silloin, kun uuden junan hankintakustannusten ja käyttökustannusten summa alittaa vanhan junan modernisoinnin/kunnostuksen ja sen jälkeisten käyttökustannusten summan. Eli tässä tilanteessa siis vaihtoehto on vanhan junan poistaminen tai jatkokäyttö, joten vanhan junan arvo on nolla, eli sen hankinta on kuoletettu.

Teknisessä mielessä tällainen tilanne ehkä tulee vastaan vanhan junan tekniikan vanhentuessa niin, että komponenttien korjaaminen alkaa olla kallista suhteessa korvaaviin uudella tekniikalla toteutettuihin komponentteihin. Korin korroosio voisi olla yksi syy, mutta junakaluston rakenneratkaisut ovat yleensä sellaisia, ettei korroosion syömien paikkojen korjaaminen uudella materiaalilla ole kallista. Väsymisvauriot eivät yleensä tule ongelmaksi, sillä junakaluston törmäyslujuusvaatimukset johtavat siihen, että normaalikäyttö ei johda väsymiseen edes alumiinirakenteissa. Mitoitusvirheet, kuten Variotramin ja muiden moninivelvaunujen väsymisongelmat ovat eri asia.

Mutta jos ajatellaan nimenomaan Sm-junia, niin niiden tasavirtamoottorit ja mekaaniset käyttöjarrut ovat sellaisia ratkaisuja, joiden ylläpito maksaa verrattuna oikosulkumoottoriin ja sen käyttöön sähköjarruna. Näiden huoltokulujen alentaminen merkitsisi moottoreiden ja tehonsäädön vaihtamista. Se ei liene taloudellisesti järkevää, sillä mieleeni ei tule tapauksia, joissa tasavirtamoottoreita olisi vaihdettu oikosulkumoottoreihin, vaikka kontaktoritehonsäätöjä onkin vaihdettu puoljohdetehonsäätöihin. Luultavasti myös Sm-junien paineilmaovet ovat kalliimmat käyttä kuin nykyaikaiset sähköovet. Ja itse asiassa eduksi olisi päästä eroon koko paineilmajärjestelmästä, jota taitavat käyttää Sm-junien jarrut myös. Jos tehtäisiin moottoreiden ja tehonsäädön vaihto, käyttöjarru muuttuisi seisontajarruksi ja sen toimilaitteen voisi vaihtaa pneumaattisesta hydrauliseksi tai sähköiseksi.

Maailmalla tehdään modernisointeja kyllä varsin perusteellisestikin. Esimerkiksi dieselvetureihin vaihdetaan moottoreita ja ohjaamo- ja käyttölaitteet uusitaan. Siis vanhasta käytetään runko, ulkovaippa ja telit pyöräkertoineen ja mahdollisesti voimansiirto. Matkutstajavaunuja modernisoidaan niin, että vaunu puretaan teräsvalmiiksi ja rakennetaan tekninen varustus ja sisustus kokonaan uudelleen. Työ on lähellä uuden vaunun tekoa, mutta liikkeelle lähdetäänkin vanhasta rungosta ja korista. Sillä eihän se uusi loppujen lopuksi ole juuri sen ihmeellisempi, mutta kumminkin kalliimpi. Tiedän tehdyn vastaavia modernisointeja myös moottorivaunuille, jopa madaltamalla lattia laiturikorkeuteen.

Se, että noinkin perusteellisia modernisointeja tehdään, johtunee osaltaan siitä, että perinteinen ennakoivan huollon järjestelmä sisälsi peruskorjauksen 610 vuoden välein, ja peruskorjaus oli toimenpide, jossa yksikkö käytännöllisesti katsoen purettiin kokonaan joka tapauksessa. Eli sinänsä ei tullut mitään lisäkustannusta siitä, että koottaessa yksikköä asennettiinkin vanhojen osien sijasta uudenaikaisempia osia. Nykyään on menty kohti järjestelmää, jossa osien huoltotarvetta seurataan ja huolto tehdään käytön mukaan komponenttivaihtona. Eli yksikkö ei menekään enää pajalle kokonaisena, vaan huoltoa tarvitseva komponentti vaihdetaan huollettuun vaikka yön aikana, eikä seisontapäiviä tule lainkaan. Tällaisessa systeemissä modernisointikorjaus on erillinen toimenpide, josta aiheutuu enemmän kuluja kuin normaalihuollosta.




> Sen saa sitten nähdä romutetaanko Sm2-sarja kokonaisuudessaan ennen kuin ovat 40 vuotta vanhoja. Mitä itse toivon että eivät palaa enää HSL:n lähiliikenteeseen bumerangina jos joku helppoheikki-yritys ostaisi ne ja tarjoaisi lähiliikenteen hoitoa HSL:lle halvemmalla kuin se joka omistaa Flirtit. (vrt saaristolossien ja yhteysaluksien kilpailutuksesta saadut kokemukset)


Lossien ja yhteysaluksien kanssa tilaaja onkin toiminut typerästi kilpailuttamalla alusken omistuksen myös, vaikka itse omistaa jo yhdet alukset. Eli onhan tietenkin typerää haluta vuokrata lossia, jos kerran omistaa jo lossin itse.

HSL-liikenteessä ei tulla tekemään näin, vaan juuri päinvastoin. HSL on hankkinut omia junia juuri siksi, ettei sen tarvitse vuokrata junia muilta. Niin on tehtävä siksi, että ei mikään yritys voi käydä järkevällä tavalla kauppaa siten, että se saa 1015 vuoden sopimuksen, jota varten pitää hankkia 40 vuoden käyttöä varten oleva junakalusto. Jos sellaista edellytetään, käy juuri kuten vesiliikenteessä on käynyt. Eihän se tarjoava yrittäjä voi tarjota kuin käyttöikänsä loppupäässä olevaa tavaraa, koska 10 vuoden sopimusta ei voi tarjota 40 vuoden kustannuksilla. Vanhan lautan saa ostetuksi sellaiseen hintaan, että 10 vuoden sopparilla voi maksaa lautan hankintakulut.

Juna- ja laivakalusto ovat vastaavia asioita kuin rakennukset, vaikka kalustoa ei olekaan valettu betonilla kiinni maahan. Kalustomarkkinoilla tulee toimia kuten kiinteistömarkkinoilla, eli on erikseen tilavuokrausmarkkinat ja erikseen markkinat sille, mitä tiloja vuokraavat yritykset myyvät. Siksi VR-Yhtymä pitää jakaa kalustoyhtiöön ja operointiyhtiöön. Valtio saa omistaa kummatkin, niin ei tule poliitikoillekaan paha mieli.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Maailmalla tehdään modernisointeja kyllä varsin perusteellisestikin. Esimerkiksi dieselvetureihin vaihdetaan moottoreita ja ohjaamo- ja käyttölaitteet uusitaan. Siis vanhasta käytetään runko, ulkovaippa ja telit pyöräkertoineen ja mahdollisesti voimansiirto. Matkutstajavaunuja modernisoidaan niin, että vaunu puretaan teräsvalmiiksi ja rakennetaan tekninen varustus ja sisustus kokonaan uudelleen. Työ on lähellä uuden vaunun tekoa, mutta liikkeelle lähdetäänkin vanhasta rungosta ja korista. Sillä eihän se uusi loppujen lopuksi ole juuri sen ihmeellisempi, mutta kumminkin kalliimpi. Tiedän tehdyn vastaavia modernisointeja myös moottorivaunuille, jopa madaltamalla lattia laiturikorkeuteen.


Toki maailmalla on tehty monenlaisia remontteja kalustoon. Kuitenkin Euroopassa Sm1- ja Sm2-ikäisen korkealattiaisen lähiliikennekaluston yleisin korvaustapa on romuttaminen ja uuden kaluston hankkiminen tilalle. Vanhojen vaunujen perusteellinen uusinta lattikorkeuden muutoksineen nimittäin maksaa myös paljon eikä modernisoinnilla kuitenkaan saada aikaan uudenveroista kalustoa.

----------


## hylje

Jos Sm1-2 lisätään yksi tuliterä vaunu väliin ja vähän parannellaan vanhoja, en näe miten se voisi maksaa juuri enempää kuin puolet kokonaisesta tuliterästä kolmivaunuisesta junasta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Älä viitsi. Nyt jos oikeasti aiot väittää noita väitteitäsi tosiksi niin saat olla vähän tarkempi


Mun mielestäni tällä foorumilla pitää saada esittää kysymyksiä ja myös väitteitä joita on lukenut jostain nettisivulta tai lehdestä vaikka ne eivät ole täysin paikkansapitäviä tai kerro koko totuutta. SRS:n nettisivuila ei lue nivelvaunuista muuta kuin että ilmastointi on asennettu ohjaamoihin. Maallikolla ei ole pääsyä sisäipiiritietoihin ja jos maallikon tiedot osoittautuvat vääriksi niin ei tarvitse mennä henkilökohtaisuuksiin  :Icon Frown: 

Tämä keskustelu koskee Sm5-junien hankintaa tai miten sitä olisi voitu välttää korjaamalla/modernisoimalla  Sm2-junia. Vaikka lähijunissa on yhteisiä piirteitä raitiovaunujen kanssa niin ne eivät ole sama asia. Niillä ei ole sama omistaja ja niiden huolto ja säilytys ei ole järjestetty samalla tavalla. Lähijunien matkustajamäärät ovat aika lailla samat kuin raitiovaunujen mutta matkustajakilometrit junilla korkeammat ja lähtöjä yhteensä vähemmän. 

Useita vuosia sitten muistan että Mikko Laaksonen selitti tällä foorumilla miksi lähijuniin tulee niin paljon vikoja että jäävät linjalle. Merkittävin ero raitiovaunujen ja junien kanssa on että junia säilytetään yöllä ulkona, raitiovaunuja sisällä. HKL:llä on 3 isoa raitiovaunuvarikkoa, VR:llä yksi junvarikko jota jakavat kaikki junat, eli osa on jätettävä ulos. VR ei ole priorisoinut niin korkealle lähijunaliikenteen hoitoa koska sillä on yksinoikeus siihen ja ilmeisesti kalustoa on enemmän kuin tarvitaan, joten yhden tai kahden junan vikaantuessa ei ole iso katastrofi, mutta jos 20 vikaantuu samaan aikaan tai lumi tukii varikon raiteet niin liikenne on päivän pari sekaisin. Mutta se voi olla joskus liikaa matkustajien mielestä. 

Olen kertonut mitä olisi pitänyt tehdä Sm2-junille jotta ne olisivat voineet toimia seuraavat 10-20 vuotta vielä HSL:n lähiliikenteessä, säännöllisen matkustajan näkökulmasta. Muiltakin on tullut ehdotuksia tekniikan suhteeen. Mutta en usko että niiden nykyinen omistaja tai HSL viitsii teettää niihin sekä asemiin niin mittavia muutostöitä joten olen ihan tyytyväinen että päätettiin luopua niistä. Niitä voi toki vielä sen jälkeen käyttää muualla Suomessa taajamajunissa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 9:29 ----------




> Jos Sm1-2 lisätään yksi tuliterä vaunu väliin ja vähän parannellaan vanhoja, en näe miten se voisi maksaa juuri enempää kuin puolet kokonaisesta tuliterästä kolmivaunuisesta junasta.


Tarkoitat että keskellä oleva vaunu olisi matalalattiavaunu. Siihen pitäisi laittaa samanlaiset mottorit ja sähkölaitteet kuin päätyjen vanhoissa että toimisi, (moottorittomana tulisi liian raskaaksi) joten muutostyöt tulisivat aika kalliiksi. Tällainen viritys nostaisi matkustusmukavuutta ja palvelutasoa vain keskivaunun osalta mutta pysäkkiajat eivät lyhenisi, vilkaimmila asemilla suurin osa matkustajista jonottaisi pääsyä keskivaunuun. Lähijunaliikennettä halutaaan kehittää metromaiseen suuntaan eikä tällainen ratkaisu oikein tue sitä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

> Mun mielestäni tällä foorumilla pitää saada esittää kysymyksiä ja myös väitteitä joita on lukenut jostain nettisivulta tai lehdestä vaikka ne eivät ole täysin paikkansapitäviä tai kerro koko totuutta. SRS:n nettisivuila ei lue nivelvaunuista muuta kuin että ilmastointi on asennettu ohjaamoihin. Maallikolla ei ole pääsyä sisäipiiritietoihin ja jos maallikon tiedot osoittautuvat vääriksi niin ei tarvitse mennä henkilökohtaisuuksiin


Tästä on keskusteltu usean kerran aiemminkin. Sekoitat omia muistikuviasi ja näkemyksiäsi faktoihin niin, ettei tekstistä enää erota, mikä on faktaa ja mikä ei. Se vie uskottavuuden koko tekstiltä ja pidemmän päälle vaikuttaa siihen, miten muut suhtautuvat kaikkiin kirjottamiin viesteihisi.

----------


## hylje

Ei ole Flirtissäkään kuin kaksi vetävää teliä, uusi moottoroitu välivaunu voi siis vetää junaa yksinään. Mitä tulee portaisiin ja pysäkkiaikoihin, vanhat nopeat ovet ja hitaat portaat vaikuttavat pysäkkiaikoihin suurin piirtein niin paljon kuin matalalattiaisuus ja hitaat liukuovet.

Puolet kokonaan uutta junaa halvemmalta ratkaisulta voi joka tapauksessa odottaa joitain pieniä kompromisseja.

----------


## vompatti

> Tarkoitat että keskellä oleva vaunu olisi matalalattiavaunu. Siihen pitäisi laittaa samanlaiset mottorit ja sähkölaitteet kuin päätyjen vanhoissa että toimisi, (moottorittomana tulisi liian raskaaksi) joten muutostyöt tulisivat aika kalliiksi. Lähijunaliikennettä halutaaan kehittää metromaiseen suuntaan eikä tällainen ratkaisu oikein tue sitä.


Ei nyt ajatella näin vaikeasti. Sm2-junan nykyinen liitevaunu voidaan korvata matalalattiaisella. Toisaalta voidaan tehdä kolmevaunuinen juna yhdistämällä kaksi Sm2-junan moottorivaunua ja laittamalla väliin matalalattiainen liitevaunu.

Se nyt käsittääkseni on aika selvää, ettei näitä junia jatkossa käytetä Helsingin metromaisessa liikenteessä. Liikenteen tilaaja tilaa omia juniaan eikä halua VR:n junia. Siitähän tässä kannattaa keskustella, että mihin näitä nuoria junia voisi käyttää muualla Suomessa. Eiköhän hyväkuntoisille Sm2-junille sovi paremmin jokin sellainen reitti, jossa ei metromaista lähiliikennettä ole (esim. Jyväskylä-Pieksämäki, Seinäjoki-Oulu).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei ole Flirtissäkään kuin kaksi vetävää teliä, uusi moottoroitu välivaunu voi siis vetää junaa yksinään. Mitä tulee portaisiin ja pysäkkiaikoihin, vanhat nopeat ovet ja hitaat portaat vaikuttavat pysäkkiaikoihin suurin piirtein niin paljon kuin matalalattiaisuus ja hitaat liukuovet.
> 
> Puolet kokonaan uutta junaa halvemmalta ratkaisulta voi joka tapauksessa odottaa joitain pieniä kompromisseja.


Moottoreiden teho kai ratkaisee miten monta moottoria tarvitaan junassa. Flirteissä on siis enemmän tehoa moottoria kohden.

Omien havaintojeni mukaan Flirt-junat myöhästyvät harvemmin kuin vanhat junat koska pääsevät lähtemään ajoissa asemilta koska portaissa kiipeämine vie enemmän aikaa matkustajilta kuin suoraan sisään astuminen, ja ovien sulkeutumisnopeus ei vaikuta siihen yhtä paljon. Ainoa mikä häiritsee on että ovet menevät automaattisesti ennen aikojaan kiinni ja jos tulee mattimyöhäinen joka pyrkii junaan, hän avaa ovet ja sitten menee aikaa niiden sulkemiseen taas. Ovien pitäis toimia niin että ne sulkeutuvat kuljettajan käskystä vasta kun juna lähtee. Jos jonkun rataosan kaikki junat ajettaisiin flirteillä sekakaluston sijaan nini aikataulut voisi laatia vähän nopeammiksi. Se tullaan näkemään kehäradalla miten aikataulut muuttuvat. 

Jos käytettäisiin uutta matalalattiavälivaunua vanhan Sm-junayksikön keskellä, se johtaisi vain siihen että pysähdyksien yhteydessä kertyisi jonoa keskivaunun kohdalle ja se hidastaisi junan kulkua entisestään. Keskivaunussa olisi tungosta ja päätyvaunuissa väljää, ja uudessa vaunussa olisi tietenkin uudenlaiset "hitaat" ovet. Se ei myöskään olisi sama asia kuin välipalallinen raitiovaunu jossa keskivaunu on paljon lyhyempi ja tarkoitettu pääasiassa lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustaville, vaikka sinnekin kertyy paljon lyhyitä matkoja seisten matkustavia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Matkalainen

> SRS:n nettisivuila ei lue nivelvaunuista muuta kuin että ilmastointi on asennettu ohjaamoihin.


Onko SRS:n sivuja ehditty korjaamaan neljän tunnin aikana? http://www.raitio.org/ratikat/helsin...a/hklnr2va.htm: "Vaunuun on lisätty yksi aktiivisilla hydraulisilla jarruilla ja hiekoituksella varustettu teli sekä noin 6,5 metriä pitkä matalalattiainen matkustamo-osa. Vaunuosa varustettiin vipuliukuovella, ilmanvaihtoyksiköllä ja lämmitetyllä komposiittirakenteisella lattialla."




> Jos käytettäisiin uutta matalalattiavälivaunua vanhan Sm-junayksikön keskellä, se johtaisi vain siihen että pysähdyksien yhteydessä kertyisi jonoa keskivaunun kohdalle ja se hidastaisi junan kulkua entisestään. Keskivaunussa olisi tungosta ja päätyvaunuissa väljää, ja uudessa vaunussa olisi tietenkin uudenlaiset "hitaat" ovet. Se ei myöskään olisi sama asia kuin välipalallinen raitiovaunu jossa keskivaunu on paljon lyhyempi ja tarkoitettu pääasiassa lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustaville, vaikka sinnekin kertyy paljon lyhyitä matkoja seisten matkustavia.


Minä taas uskon, että se olisi nimenomaan hyvin likelle sama kuin raitiovaunujen kanssa: Matalasta ovesta pyrkisi enemmän väkeä kuin muista keskimäärin, mutta suurin osa suuntaisi kuitenkin lähimmälle ovelle. Ja mitä moottoritehoon tulee, ainahan voisi laittaa vaikka kaksi vanhaa moottorivaunua uuden moottorittoman vaunun (tai kahden) ympärille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä taas uskon, että se olisi nimenomaan hyvin likelle sama kuin raitiovaunujen kanssa: Matalasta ovesta pyrkisi enemmän väkeä kuin muista keskimäärin, mutta suurin osa suuntaisi kuitenkin lähimmälle ovelle.


On sekin ero että koko raitiovaunun sisällä voi helposti liikkua koska vaunujen väliset nivelet on aukinaisia ja leveitä, ja jos keskiosa täyttyy niin ihmiset voivat helposti siirtyä etu- tai takaosaan. Sm2 junassa joka siis ei ole nivelöity on vaunujen välissä hankalat ovet ja vanhanaikaiset ylikulkusillat , ja vain nuorisojengit viitsivät rampata vaunusta toiseen paiskien ovia  muiden matkustajien mieliksi. Sellainen keskiosa kuin raitiovaunuissa nyt on ei toimisi Sm2-junissa vaan olisi vain matkustajien kiusaamista. Ja toisaalta täysmatalaattia-raitovaunu on kyllä matkustajaystävällisempi kuin sellaiset joissa on vain matalalattia-keskiosa. 




> Ja mitä moottoritehoon tulee, ainahan voisi laittaa vaikka kaksi vanhaa moottorivaunua uuden moottorittoman vaunun (tai kahden) ympärille.


Syntyisi liikaa hukkapaloja joilla ei tekisi mitään. Nyt on siis tilattu 34 flirtiä. Vaihtoehtoisesti olisi tilattu 13 flirtiä ja jatkettu 23 vanhalla mutta peruskorjatulla Sm2:lla. 
Jos olisi halunut käyttää matalalattiaosia niissä, olisi pitänyt tilata myös 23 kpl Sm2 kanssa yhteenopivaa matalalattiaosaa. Kumpi vaihtoehto olisi tullut halvemmaksi, 34 uutta sarjavalmisteista junaa vai 13 uutta junaa + 23 junan korjaus + 23 uutta vaunua joista valmiita piirustuksia ei edes ole?

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Moottoreiden teho kai ratkaisee miten monta moottoria tarvitaan junassa.


Vähän yksinkertaistaen noin, mutta käytännössä moni muukin asia vaikuttaa.

Olennaisin suure on kiskoon välitetyn vetovoiman suhde kokonaismassaan. Siitä on suoraan laskettavissa kiihtyvyys. Tehoa tarvitaan oikeastaan vain siihen, että riittävän suurta vetovoimaa voidaan ylläpitää riittävän suuressa nopeudessa.
Vetovoima on taasen hyödytöntä, jos pyörät lähtevät sutimaan. Sutimattomuuteen auttaa kokonaispainoon nähden mahdollisimman suuri paino vetävillä akseleilla. Parhaimmillaan siis 100 %, eli jokainen akseli vetää, mutta usein tämä ei ole kustannustehokasta. Sm5 pärjää vähillä vetoakseleillaan osittain siitä syystä, että raskaat laitteistot ovat vetävien akseleiden päällä, kun taas vaunujen väleissä olevat Jakobs-telit kantavat paljon kevyempää kuormaa. (Osittain taas loistavasti toimivan luistonestojärjestelmänsä vuoksi.)

Mikäli Sm2-yksikköön asennettaisiin väliin toinen moottoriton vaunu, junayksikön suorituskyky heikkenisi samassa suhteessa massan lisäykseen. Mikäli suorituskyky haluttaisiin pitää ennallaan (mikä ainakin lähiliikenteessä olisi lähes välttämätöntä, eivät ole mitään raketteja tälläkään hetkellä...), täytyisi ajomoottoreiden suorituskykyä parantaa. Samalla pitäisi ehkä uusia tehoelektroniikka, jos niiden mitoitus ei riitä uusille moottoreille. Paino vetävien pyörien päällä ei kuitenkaan lisäänny, joten määrättömästi ei senkään vuoksi voi moottoreiden vetovoimaa kasvattaa. Sm2-yksiköt ovat kuitenkin tällä hetkellä sen verran maltillisia kulkemaan, että kuivalla kelillä jonkin verran voisi vetovoimaa nostaa ilman ongelmia. Kuitenkin johtuen puuttuvasta hiekoituksesta ja vanhanaikaisesta luistonestosta, vähänkin liukkaalla kelillä oltaisiin ongelmissa. Sm1/Sm2-kalusto on jo nyt syysliukkailla kaikkein huonoin kulkemaan, kun taas vaikkapa Sm5 osaa kulkea pidon rajamailla todella eleettömästi ja olosuhteisiin nähden tehokkaasti (bravo, Stadler!).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä tuskin tulee toteutumaan "ikinä". Paineilmajarrut ja nykyään myös niiden ohjaus (jos ei muutoin kuin varmistuksena) taitaa olla UIC:n vaatimus. Sm1- ja Sm2-kalustoa ei varmaankaan saisi nykyään enää uutena tehdä, sillä siinä ei ole ilmanpaineen alennuksella toimivaa paineilmajarrua edes varmistuksena. Kaikessa muussa kalustossa on.


Tarkistamatta UIC:n ja EN:n normeja rohkenen epäillä, että paineilmatoiminen jarru on pakko. Junan katketessa toimiva jarrujohto ja sen tyhjeneminen voivat kyllä olla pakollinen junan katkeamisen ilmaisija. Mutta junan katkeamisen ilmaisussakin parempi tekniikka on moottorivaunujen välisen sähköisen kontaktin katkeaminen ja siihen mahdollisesti liittyvä muu anturointi.

En nyt malta olla tässä yhteydessä toteamatta, että jarruletkun poikki olemisesta huolimatta valtion omistamassa monopoliyhtiössä on saatu kaksikin kertaa valutetuksi juna Pasilasta Helsinkiin ja päin päätepuskinta siitä seuraavine vaurioineen. Eli sen enempää valtio-omisteisuus, junamonopoli kuin paineilmajarru eivät estäneet sitä, minkä ainakin paineilmajarrun on periaatteessa tarkoitus estää. Kahteen muuhun mainittuun asiaan luottavat jotkut aatteen voimalla väittäen, että onnettomuuksia esiintyy vain vapaalla rataverkolla ja yksityisten rautatieyhtiöiden kanssa.

Käyttöjarru ja hätäjarru ovat eri asiat, ja sähköjarru on luotettavampi ja toimintavarmempi käyttöjarru kuin paineilma kosteus- ja lämpötilaongelmineen. Turva- ja seisontajarruna jousikuormitteinen jarru  jotka ovat yleisiä mm. raitiovaunuissa ja raskaassa tiekalustossa  on käyttövoimastaan riippumatta turvallisempi kuin vanhanaikainen apuilmasäiliöön perustuva ilmajarru. Turvallisuusperiaatteella voisi olla niin, että vaaditaan vähintään se turvataso, joka saadaan paineilmajarrulla ja apuilmasäiliöllä. Mutta paremmankin saa tehdä. Parempaa siis ei ole pakko tehdä, mikä tekee mahdolliseksi esimerkiksi yksinkertaiset tavaravaunut, joissa ei tarvita sähköä, vaan jarrujohdon energialla toimiva jarrujärjestelmä riittää.




> Olennaisin suure on kiskoon välitetyn vetovoiman suhde kokonaismassaan. Siitä on suoraan laskettavissa kiihtyvyys. Tehoa tarvitaan oikeastaan vain siihen, että riittävän suurta vetovoimaa voidaan ylläpitää riittävän suuressa nopeudessa...


Aivan. Ja nyt kohta tehoa tarvitaan meillä jyrkissä nousuissa riittävään vetovoimaan. En ole itse laskenut, mutta periaatteessa kai Sm-junien vetovoima ei riitä täyteen kuormatun junan kanssa Kehäradan nousuihin, jotka taitavat olla jyrkimmillään 4 %. Radan profiilia muistamatta on olemassa riski, että jos Sm12 -junan nopeus nousun alussa on liian alhainen, se ei pääse mäen huipulle, mikä tekee junista Kehäradan liikenteeseen sopimattomia. Ellei moottorin tehoa nosteta, mikä ei tämän nousukyvyn loppumisen kannalta edellytä muuta kuin moottorille annettavan virran rajoituksen muuttamista suurempaan arvoon alhaisella nopeudella. Samalla periaatteella nostettin Nr-vaunujen moottoritehoa välipala-asennusten yhteydessä. Huomattavasti halvempaa kuin uusien junien ostaminen.  :Wink: 




> Kumpi vaihtoehto olisi tullut halvemmaksi, 34 uutta sarjavalmisteista junaa vai 13 uutta junaa + 23 junan korjaus + 23 uutta vaunua joista valmiita piirustuksia ei edes ole?


Todennäiköisesti vastaus on, että modernisointi on halvempi tai kalliimpi riippuen siitä, mitä kaikkea tehdään. Suunnittelu ei ole ongelma, sillä kokonaan uuden junan suunittelukustannus on luokka yhden kahden junan hinta. Matkustajan kannalta lopputuloksella ei ole välttämättä mitään eroa. Sillä periaatteessa modernisoidussa Sm12 -junassa voi olla täsmälleen samat penkit, kaiteet, infotaulut, sisäpinnat, ovettomat väiseinäkkeet ja vessat kuin Sm5-junissakin. Niiden hankinta ja asentaminen maksavat täsmälleen saman verran, oli junarungon tyyppi Sm12 tai Sm5. Ero tulee siitä, että koska Sm12 ei ole Jakobinteliratkaisu, vaunujen väliin tulee metrojunissa käytetyn tapainen vaunujen välinen palje lattioineen. Sen ja Sm5:n alhaalta kapean palkeen eron matkustajakin varmaan huomaa  Sm12 -junan eduksi.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Nyt on siis tilattu 34 flirtiä. Vaihtoehtoisesti olisi tilattu 13 flirtiä ja jatkettu 23 vanhalla mutta peruskorjatulla Sm2:lla. 
> Jos olisi halunut käyttää matalalattiaosia niissä, olisi pitänyt tilata myös 23 kpl Sm2 kanssa yhteenopivaa matalalattiaosaa. Kumpi vaihtoehto olisi tullut halvemmaksi, 34 uutta sarjavalmisteista junaa vai 13 uutta junaa + 23 junan korjaus + 23 uutta vaunua joista valmiita piirustuksia ei edes ole?


Esimerkki Kölnistä, ei tosin 1:1 vertailukelpoinen, mutta antanee osviittaa. Siellä harkittiin uusien Stadtbahn-vaunujen hankintaa hintaan 3,2 Me/kpl. Sen sijaan päädyttiin saneeraamaan 1984-85 hankitut vaunut hintaan 1,7 Me/kpl. Työ tehdään omana työnä, jolloin säästetään rahaa ja varmistetaan korjaamon työpaikat pitkäksi aikaa. Hinnalla saa mm. ilmastoinnin, täysin uuden sisustuksen ja ohjaamon, esteettömyysratkaisuita (ei kuitenkaan matalaa lattiaa) ym. Lähteenä on Straßenbahn Magazin 9/14, joka ei valitettavasti kerro, kuinka kauan kalustoa on tarkoitus saneerattuna käyttää.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suunnittelu ei ole ongelma, sillä kokonaan uuden junan suunittelukustannus on luokka yhden kahden junan hinta.


Onko näin? 




> Matkustajan kannalta lopputuloksella ei ole välttämättä mitään eroa. Sillä periaatteessa modernisoidussa Sm12 -junassa voi olla täsmälleen samat penkit, kaiteet, infotaulut, sisäpinnat, ovettomat väiseinäkkeet ja vessat kuin Sm5-junissakin. Niiden hankinta ja asentaminen maksavat täsmälleen saman verran, oli junarungon tyyppi Sm12 tai Sm5. Ero tulee siitä, että koska Sm12 ei ole Jakobinteliratkaisu, vaunujen väliin tulee metrojunissa käytetyn tapainen vaunujen välinen palje lattioineen. Sen ja Sm5:n alhaalta kapean palkeen eron matkustajakin varmaan huomaa  Sm12 -junan eduksi.


Nyt oli kuitenkin kyse siitä että niihin saataisiin matalalattia-osa ja mieluiten kokonaisen vaunun kokoinen. En usko että millään tulisi halvemmaksi kuin uusien matalalattiajunien tilaaminen.

Sm2:t sopivat eläkepäiviksi parhaiten taajamajuniksi muualle Suomeen, ajatelkaa esim jos Hangon rata sähköisettäisiin niin osa menisi sinne, osa Vaasan radalle jne. Ja jos niitä jää ylimääräisiksi niin voihan niitä myydä "asevelihintaan" vaikka Ukrainaan.  






> Sama jarrutrendi on metrojunissa. Nykyään jopa suurnopeusjunissa sähköjarru on käyttöjarru, kun juna koostuu useista moottorivaunuista.


Miksi muuten M200-sarjassa on paineilmajarrut?

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Tässä hieman modernisoitu "Sm2+", jonka ohjausvaunun muutin osittain matalalattiaiseksi:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qgpw8mx771...152-1.jpg?dl=0

Tukholman Roslagsbanan junia on viime aikoina modernisoitu ja välivaunuissa on nyt yksi esteetön sisäänkäynti. Samalla koko junakaluston sisätilat on päivitetty vastaamaan tämän päivän vaatimuksia. Ilmastointi ja sähköiset linjakilvet on myös lisätty.

http://www.sll.se/verksamhet/kollekt...ch-nya-vagnar/

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässä hieman modernisoitu "Sm2+", jonka ohjausvaunun muutin osittain matalalattiaiseksi...


Juuri noin sen voisi tehdä. Tsekissä modernisoitiin tuolla tavoin moottorivaunuja ja niiden liitevaunuja noin 10 vuotta sitten. Nyt ovat näköjään sitten Tukholmassa tehneet samoin. Eli liitevaunun/ohjausvaunun (mikä se nyt siellä on) keskiosa on madallettu ja vaunun matalaan osaan on lisätty ovi.

Pitäisiköhän näistä modernisoinneista tehdä ihan oma ketju, tämähän on varsinaisesti vain Sm5-ketju. Näitä esimerkkejä olisi enempikin. Tällaista samaa eli telivaunun keskiosan madaltamista tehdään muuten ahkerasti vanhoihin Tatran 4-akselisiin raitiovaunuihin myös. Useassa kaupungissa. Mutta on siis monenlaista muutakin modernisointia.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> *Ilmastointi* ja sähköiset linjakilvet on myös.


Korjaan hieman itse itseäni: ei ilmastointia, vaan kameravalvonta lisättiin tämä nyt tapahtuneen modernisoinnin yhteydessä.

----------


## Rantamörkö

> ...Kaikkea mahdollista mitä halutaan, voidaan tehdä ja on tehty Euroopassa. Kaluston modernisointia jopa myydään palveluna. Mutta Suomessa ei haluta muuta kuin romuttaa. Ja siksi ryhdytään keksimään perusteita sille.


Tämä pitää kutinsa myös bussiliikenteen osalta, vrt. tiettyjen tilausorganisaatioiden kaluston maksimi-ikä määrittelmä.

----------


## PSi

> Tuossa esityslistaprujussa mainitaan, että tilaus pitäisi tehdä tulevana syksynä, jotta kaluston saadaan vastaanotettua viimeistään kesäkuussa 2017. Syyksi merkitään tiukentuvat kansainväliset TSI-normit, joiden myötä junat pitää suunnitella osin uusiksi. Millä tavalla nämä tulevat normit eroavat nykynormeista?


Onko nuo uudet normit luettavissa jossain?

pekka

----------


## PSi

Googlettamalla löytyi vain, että TSI tarkoittaa "Technical specifications for interoperability" ("Teknisen yhteensopivuuden määritelmät"?). Mitään käytännön spesifikaatioita en löytänyt. Tarkoittaako tämä, että kehitettin määritelmät, joidenka mukaisesti ei haittaa, että uudet junat ei pelaa yhteen minkään nykyisen kanssa, mutta pelaavat hyvin yhteen jonkin kolmannen maan kaluston kanssa  raideleveydestä huolimatta? ERA:n sivuilla (http://www.era.europa.eu) puhutaan kovasti jostain kolmannesta maasta. Mikä on se toinen maa, jos Suomi on vaikka se ensimmäinen? Olenpa taas pihalla kuin lintulauta. Onko jollain jotan konkreettista käytännön kerrottavaa tästä TSI:stä?

pekka

----------


## SD202

> Sm-junien päivittämiseen on monenlaisia vaihtoehtoja. Kaikkea mahdollista mitä halutaan, voidaan tehdä ja on tehty Euroopassa. Kaluston modernisointia jopa myydään palveluna. Mutta Suomessa ei haluta muuta kuin romuttaa. Ja siksi ryhdytään keksimään perusteita sille. Ja hyvin näkyy menevän perille asioiden vääristely.


Noh, aina ei toiminta Keski-Euroopassakaan anna ehkä ihan parhainta mahdollista esimerkkiä. Kävin viime viikolla sekä Saksassa että Hollannissa. 
Saksassa on viime vuosina poistettu lähiliikennekäytöstä oikein urakalla 143-sarjan sähkövetureita (http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/de/...9/143921cs.jpg), jotka on valmistettu vuosina 1984-90. Ainakin Ruhrin ja Berliinin alueella 143-sarjalaisten vetämät lähiliikennejunat ovat saaneet väistyä uusien sähkömoottorijunien tieltä.
Hollannissakin huomioni kiinnittyi parilla ratapihalla seisovaan suurehkoon joutilaana olevan kaluston määrään. Hollannissa näin seisomassa ainakin 1700 -sarjan sähkövetureita (http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/nl/...9/p6130423.jpg), jotka on otettu käyttöön 1990 -luvun alkupuolella sekä DM90 -sarjan dieselmoottorijunia (http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/nl/...7_20080728.jpg), jotka tulivat liikenteeseen vuodesta 1996 alkaen.

On sääli, että tuonikäistä käyttökelpoista kalustoa on vailla parempaa käyttöä - olipa kyse sitten mistä maasta tahansa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Noh, aina ei toiminta Keski-Euroopassakaan anna ehkä ihan parhainta mahdollista esimerkkiä. Kävin viime viikolla sekä Saksassa että Hollannissa. 
> Saksassa on viime vuosina poistettu lähiliikennekäytöstä oikein urakalla 143-sarjan sähkövetureita (http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/de/...9/143921cs.jpg), jotka on valmistettu vuosina 1984-90. Ainakin Ruhrin ja Berliinin alueella 143-sarjalaisten vetämät lähiliikennejunat ovat saaneet väistyä uusien sähkömoottorijunien tieltä.


Kyseessä on siis se itäsaksalainen veturisarja jonka valmistusta jatkettiin jonkin aikaa yhdistyneessä Saksassa. Tyypillistä niille on että ovat kestäviä työjuhtia mutta huippunopeus on liian alhainen pikajunia varten. 
Voisiko niitä mahdollisesti joku tavarajuna-operaattori ostaa, kuten ovat ostaneet entisiä itäsaksalaisia dieseleitä?

t. Rainer

----------


## SD202

> Kyseessä on siis se itäsaksalainen veturisarja jonka valmistusta jatkettiin jonkin aikaa yhdistyneessä Saksassa. Tyypillistä niille on että ovat kestäviä työjuhtia mutta huippunopeus on liian alhainen pikajunia varten. 
> Voisiko niitä mahdollisesti joku tavarajuna-operaattori ostaa, kuten ovat ostaneet entisiä itäsaksalaisia dieseleitä?


Alhainen huippunopeus (120 km/h) lienee tosiaan yksi olennainen syy, miksi BR143 on kokenut melkoisen poistuman. Valitettavasti 143:n tehot taitavat olla turhan heikot tavaraliikennekäyttöön, varsinkin kun tehokkaampia 151- ja 155-sarjan sähkäreitä voisi olla saatavilla. 

Tosin, tämä lista on aika karua luettavaa - 24-30 vuotta vanhaa kalustoa on romutettu aika railakkaasti (listan oikeassa laidassa k.o. veturin valmistusvuosi):
http://br143.lok-datenbank.de/index.php?nav=1404656

----------


## vristo

Sittenhän on vielä tämä BR112.1- sarja, joka valmisteltiin Saksojen jo ollessa yhdistyneitä (mutta pohjana tuo BR143):

http://www.abload.de/img/112125do-idunaparkeinfb6dw.jpg

----------


## zige94

Lisätilauksen junia on valmistumassa tehtailla ja taitavat tulla suoraan HSL:n violeteissa väreissä.
Kuvia violetista Sm5:n korista tehtaalla löytyy HSL:n FB-sivuilta (näkyy myös vaikkei ole Facebook-tunnuksia).

----------


## hmikko

> Lisätilauksen junia on valmistumassa tehtailla ja taitavat tulla suoraan HSL:n violeteissa väreissä.
> Kuvia violetista Sm5:n korista tehtaalla löytyy HSL:n FB-sivuilta (näkyy myös vaikkei ole Facebook-tunnuksia).


Lisää kaupunkia Helsinkiin -ryhmässä oli tämmöinen tulkinta liturgisen värin mukaan:




> Violetti väri merkitsee "synnin tilassa olevan väliaikaista kuolemaa hänen odottaessaan kastetta ja vapauttavaa katumusta". Osuva valinta kuvaamaan suomalaista joukkoliikennettä...


Yleisesti teippauksissa on menty viime vuodet räikeämpään suuntaan ja tää taitaa olla räikein yhdistelmä tähänastisista ainakin julkisella sektorilla. Alan olla hiljaa tyytyväinen, että ratikan vihreä on vissiin päässyt pyhäinjäännöksen asemaan ja sitä ei tulla integroimaan muuhun järjestelmään niin kuin tosin loogista olisi.

----------


## hylje

Oranssi ratikka tulee sitten, kun raitiovaunulla ajetaan runkolinjaa. Keskustan ratikat eivät nykyisellään ole runkolinjoja, vaikka joillekkin pääkaduille varmasti mahtuisi nopeita ja suurikokoisia metroratikoita.

----------


## 339-DF

> Oranssi ratikka tulee sitten, kun raitiovaunulla ajetaan runkolinjaa. Keskustan ratikat eivät nykyisellään ole runkolinjoja, vaikka joillekkin pääkaduille varmasti mahtuisi nopeita ja suurikokoisia metroratikoita.


En pitäisi pahana sitä, että Laajasalon ja Jokerin 45-metriset vaunut maalattaisiin totutusta poikkeavalla tavalla, vaikka sitten oransseiksi. Se indikoisi kaikille, matkustajista liikennesuunnittelijoihin ja arkkitehdeistä kaupunginosa-aktiiveihin, että kyseessä on jotain ihan uutta ja erilaista. Jotain sellaista, jolle on varattava riittävästi tilaa ja todelliset liikennevaloetuudet, noin esimerkiksi.

----------


## vristo

> En pitäisi pahana sitä, että Laajasalon ja Jokerin 45-metriset vaunut maalattaisiin totutusta poikkeavalla tavalla, vaikka sitten oransseiksi. Se indikoisi kaikille, matkustajista liikennesuunnittelijoihin ja arkkitehdeistä kaupunginosa-aktiiveihin, että kyseessä on jotain ihan uutta ja erilaista. Jotain sellaista, jolle on varattava riittävästi tilaa ja todelliset liikennevaloetuudet, noin esimerkiksi.


Mä en kyllä usko/luota, että HSL:n viestinnässä osataan ajatella noin pitkälle. Johan runkolinjastoon kuuluvia HSL-lähijuniakin väritetään nyt "marjapuuronvärisiksi", vaikka ne edustavat täsmälleen samaa kuin metrokin.

----------


## vristo

Oliskohan mitään mieltä tilata seuraavia Flirtejä hieman pidempinä? Nythän niissä on kaksi päätyosaa ja kaksi väliosaa, mutta väliosia olisi mahdollisuus olla enemmänkin.

http://www.stadlerrail.com/media/uploads/FLIRT_3.JPG

----------


## tlajunen

> Oliskohan mitään mieltä tilata seuraavia Flirtejä hieman pidempinä? Nythän niissä on kaksi päätyosaa ja kaksi väliosaa, mutta väliosia olisi mahdollisuus olla enemmänkin.
> 
> http://www.stadlerrail.com/media/uploads/FLIRT_3.JPG


Ainakin huoltohallit on mitoitettu neliosaisten yksiköiden mukaan. Yhdenkin väliosan lisääminen aiheuttaa sen, että yhdelle halliraiteelle mahtuu vain yksi yksikkö (nyt kaksi).

Ja ketjuun liittyen: Kehäradan junille on tehty molempiin suuntiin asemien lähtöaikojen tarkistuksia. Kokonaiskiertoaika on ennallaan, mutta pelivaraa on siirretty jonkin verran kierrosten loppupuolten suuntaan, minkä pitäisi ainakin teoriassa vähentää hieman myöhästymisriskiä.

----------


## Makke93

Yritin etsiä tietoa kuinka suuri tuon Sm5 tilaussopimuksen optio on ollut. Ei siis kuinka monta vaunua tilattiin optiosarjaa, vaan kuinka monta olisi voitu tilata, jos koko optio olisi käytetty. Googlaamalla löytyy lähinnä vanhoja lehdistötiedotteita, joissa mainitaan vain, mikä on sen hetkinen suuruus tilaukselle tai kuinka paljon tilausta kasvatetaan. JKOY:n sivulta ei löydy tällä hetkellä oikeen mitään, eikä wayback machinelläkään löydä sivulta kuin näitä lehdistötiedotteita. Päätöselimien asiakirjat eivät ole (enää) netissä, tai en ainakaan niitä löydä, niin tietääkö joku kenties täällä.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Yritin etsiä tietoa kuinka suuri tuon Sm5 tilaussopimuksen optio on ollut. Ei siis kuinka monta vaunua tilattiin optiosarjaa, vaan kuinka monta olisi voitu tilata, jos koko optio olisi käytetty. Googlaamalla löytyy lähinnä vanhoja lehdistötiedotteita, joissa mainitaan vain, mikä on sen hetkinen suuruus tilaukselle tai kuinka paljon tilausta kasvatetaan. JKOY:n sivulta ei löydy tällä hetkellä oikeen mitään, eikä wayback machinelläkään löydä sivulta kuin näitä lehdistötiedotteita. Päätöselimien asiakirjat eivät ole (enää) netissä, tai en ainakaan niitä löydä, niin tietääkö joku kenties täällä.


Vanhaa jorinaa täällä http://vaunut.org/keskustelut/index.php?topic=9335.0

----------


## kuukanko

Resiina-lehden Tasoristeys 4/2006 kertoo hankinnan olevan optioineen yhteensä 79 junaa. Hankinnan rajoja on siis jo vähän venytetty, kun junia tulikin 81.

----------


## Makke93

> Resiina-lehden Tasoristeys 4/2006 kertoo hankinnan olevan optioineen yhteensä 79 junaa. Hankinnan rajoja on siis jo vähän venytetty, kun junia tulikin 81.


Juu, kiitos. Eli alkuperäinen sopimus oli 32 ja kaksi optiota olivat 7 ja 40kpl, ja näistä ensimmäiseen tuli kaksi ylimääräistä. 

Olin pähkäillyt asian niin, että kun tilattiin epäpyöreä määrä eli 81, niin ei oltu käytetty koko optiota, mutta väärin meni. Seuraava kysymys olisi ollut raijoittiko Ilmalan varikkotila lisähankinnan suuruutta, mutta sinne asti ei kai päästy kuitenkaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Resiina-lehden Tasoristeys 4/2006 kertoo hankinnan olevan optioineen yhteensä 79 junaa. Hankinnan rajoja on siis jo vähän venytetty, kun junia tulikin 81.


Mitenkäs tällainen toimii käytännössä, saako niitä junia tilata ylimääräisiäkin tuosta noin vaan? Eikö noita kahta olisi pitänyt kilpailuttaa? (Eihän niiden kilpailuttamisessa mitään mieltä olisi ollut käytännössä, ei varmaan olisi kovin monta tarjousta tullut, mutta silti.)

Jos kaksi saa tilata kilpailuttamatta, niin saako viisikin? Kymmenen? 20? Missä raja menee?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Resiina-lehden Tasoristeys 4/2006 kertoo hankinnan olevan optioineen yhteensä 79 junaa. Hankinnan rajoja on siis jo vähän venytetty, kun junia tulikin 81.


HSL puhuu 81 junasta: https://www.hsl.fi/hsl/uutiset/uutin...t-liikenteessa

Olisiko yksiköt 1 ja 2 nuo ylimääräiset kaksi junaa, eikös ne olleet varsinaisesta sarjasta erillisiä?

----------


## LimoSWN

kaivoimpa vielä aihetta lisää ihmeteltäväksi


hsl vissiin tilasi 6 yksikköä lisää siuntiota ja muuta varten. 
http://vaunut.org/keskustelut/index....ic,9335.0.html


tuosta liilasta sarjasta 
http://vaunut.org/keskustelut/index....ic,8936.0.html

harrastaja foorumi, en vastaa viestien sisällöstä.

----------

